# too many orange hairs



## GrowUsome (Aug 10, 2009)

what makes the hairs on my girls all turn orange even when there're only a couple of orange hairs when i cut and hang. when i cut the plant maybe 1/4 of the plant is orange by the time it dries all the hairs are orange, why?


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2009)

part genetics...part drying process


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 10, 2009)

GrowUsome said:
			
		

> what makes the hairs on my girls all turn orange even when they're only a couple of orange hairs when i cut and hang. when i cut the plant maybe 1/4 of the plant is orange by the time it dries all the hairs are orange, why?


 
From Marijuana Botany
by Robert Connell Clarke
Page 129

The calyxes first appear as single, thin, tubular, green sheaths surrounding an ovule at the basal attached end with a pair of thin white, yellowish green, or purple pistils attached to the ovule and protruding from the tip fold of the calyx. As the flower begins to age and mature, the pistils grow longer and the calyx enlarges slightly to it's full length. Next, the calyx begins to swell as resin secretion increases, and the pistils reach their peak of reproductive ripeness. *From this point on, the pistils begin to swell and darken slightly, and the tips may begin to curl and turn reddish brown.* At this stage the pistillate flower is past its reproductive peak, and it is not likely that it will produce a viable seed if pollinated. Without pollination the calyx begins to swell almost as if it had been fertilized and resin secretion reaches a peak. *The pistils eventually wither and turn a reddish or orange brown.*


----------



## Motor City Madman (Aug 10, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 11, 2009)

To put it another way...  the pistils change color as they die off... when you harvest all remaining white pistils will die and change color...  I've got one keeper strain I got from bagseed that has so many orange hairs that I named her "Lucy."  My avatar is one of Lucy's buds...

Peace!


----------



## GrowUsome (Aug 11, 2009)

why is it that sometimes i get meds and the hairs are still white. even after it  has been dried


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 11, 2009)

GrowUsome said:
			
		

> why is it that sometimes i get meds and the hairs are still white. even after it has been dried


Pistil coloration can be as diverse as human skin coloring. It has millions of variations among the major "classifications". The variables that determine the coloring of the pistils can vary with each strain and how it's processed and handled.

It's how nature keeps us on our toes...

Beyond reproduction and the appearance of the cured weed, Pistils really serve no purpose. They certainly have no bearing on the high.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 11, 2009)

orange hairs good.

me like orange hairs.


----------



## GrowUsome (Aug 11, 2009)

the hairs on this sweet tooth plant were white when it was cut. a couple of days later it was all orange. oh, it was grown in a hydroponic flood and drain system.


----------



## GrowUsome (Aug 15, 2009)

do you get a lot of orange hairs growing in soil, too?

i'm growing kush strains now, do they get a lot of orange hairs. 

a buddy of mine had some kush and it had no orange hairs in it, why is that?


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 15, 2009)

GrowUsome said:
			
		

> do you get a lot of orange hairs growing in soil, too?
> 
> i'm growing kush strains now, do they get a lot of orange hairs.
> 
> a buddy of mine had some kush and it had no orange hairs in it, why is that?


 
see post 2


----------

